# fuel pump in tank



## demc570 (Feb 14, 2013)

yaaa,just took the truck bed off my 02 dakota,removed the fuel pump and put new one in,and got the bed back on...runs better,but still get an irractic misfire/back fire..


----------



## Overtrained (Feb 14, 2013)

demc570 said:


> yaaa,just took the truck bed off my 02 dakota,removed the fuel pump and put new one in,and got the bed back on...runs better,but still get an irractic misfire/back fire..



What's your fuel pressure at?


----------



## demc570 (Feb 14, 2013)

on the old pump it was 42 to 54 it was very irractic,not sure on the new $250 pump...i installed


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 14, 2013)

It fouled some spark plugs. Those are higher pressure injectors. When it gives and they don't get enough pressure to pop, they drool instead of atomize.


----------



## demc570 (Feb 14, 2013)

will see how it does in the morning,if the pump didnt fix it,its back to the drawing board:msp_w00t:


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 14, 2013)

demc570 said:


> will see how it does in the morning,if the pump didnt fix it,its back to the drawing board:msp_w00t:



You back to the diagnostic tree, now. Like you know and OT said, Fuel pressure. Pump, line, filter, relay. And if you bought an Airtex pump, who knows. Did you gas it back up to 3/4 full? Could be a tank vent on that era dodge. Does it back splash fuel at the pump when you top it off?


----------



## demc570 (Feb 14, 2013)

Stroker Ace said:


> You back to the diagnostic tree, now. Like you know and OT said, Fuel pressure. Pump, line, filter, relay. And if you bought an Airtex pump, who knows. Did you gas it back up to 3/4 full? Could be a tank vent on that era dodge. Does it back splash fuel at the pump when you top it off?



this was a think precision pump not airtex,supposed to be better,who knows..no i didnt gas to 3/4...just 5 gallonns =quarter tank....it doesnt like to take few at the pump,never had trouble with any other cars not liking to take gas at pump


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 14, 2013)

That's what I'm gettin' at. There was a recall on those tank vent check valves. Google it, it's a hazard and a perfomance issue. You can get that part fixed for free. Waste of fuel, too. Good luck.


----------



## demc570 (Feb 14, 2013)

Stroker Ace said:


> That's what I'm gettin' at. There was a recall on those tank vent check valves. Google it, it's a hazard and a perfomance issue. You can get that part fixed for free. Waste of fuel, too. Good luck.



thankyou so much!!!!!,will check into it,also...


----------



## Uncle John (Feb 15, 2013)

Stroker Ace said:


> That's what I'm gettin' at. There was a recall on those tank vent check valves. Google it, it's a hazard and a perfomance issue. You can get that part fixed for free. Waste of fuel, too. Good luck.



Good to know. I have an '01 that takes gas very slowly sometimes.
But sometimes it seems OK


----------



## demc570 (Feb 15, 2013)

Uncle John said:


> Good to know. I have an '01 that takes gas very slowly sometimes.
> But sometimes it seems OK



pretty sure its a o2 sensor,unhooked it to set in limp or open circuit,and so far no backfire!!!


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 15, 2013)

demc570 said:


> pretty sure its a o2 sensor,unhooked it to set in limp or open circuit,and so far no backfire!!!



There you go. But you should be setting a DTC. Plug and malfuntioning or unplugged should be a check engine light.


----------

